# Winning Eleven 9-problem



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

Hi,
Recently i installed winning eleven 9 on my computer and it run smoothly for a few days. . .but after that period,suddenly it says 'game is not properly installed'. . .i uninstalled and reinstalled it again. . .but after a while the same error appeared. . .i repeated for several times but it's still the same. . .please help. . .


----------



## Digifiend (May 8, 2008)

That's the Japanese version of Pro Evolution Soccer isn't it? If you're not using a Japanese version of Windows, that might be the problem.


----------

